# 489 visa holders



## gauravcherry84 (Jun 25, 2015)

Whether 489 visa holders can apply for registered nurses,primary teachers??


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

They can work in what ever job they want as long as it is within the regional conditions of the visa. Though the chances of getting work as a primary teacher is pretty slim


----------



## CareersDownUnder (Mar 4, 2015)

English requirements for both, I think, are IELTS 7.0 Each Band?


----------

